# Trade Talks..



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Toronto 1st Overall Pick For A.I


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> Toronto 1st Overall Pick For A.I


lol


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

what


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

y would any one do that


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

if would be the 1st pick not in this but next draft maybe.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> Toronto 1st Overall Pick For A.I


Say these three phrases fast.

-I am

-Sofa King

-We Todd Ed.

Got it? Good.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Aint this suppose to be a weak draft?? Why would we want to do that...


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I don't get it, what would you guys see as equal value for A.I.?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

its not even about equal value but it has to make sense. The proposed makes no sense


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah this trade is absolutely ridiculous

toronto has no one else to offer worth value to the team. they could only throw in cap filler that would further screw over our salary cap.

if we're trading AI we need young players and an expiring contract.

the best solution, of course, is to be logical and not trade one of the best players in the league just because your GM is a moron, who young adults on message boards could probably do a better job of building a team around him.

it's so simple. we went to the 'ship when we had a top D. we have one of the best offensive squads in the league right now, but a small combo guard can not win in a high octane offense. these sixers squads resemble the Warriors teams from a few years back that gave up the most points in the league and scored the second most points in the league.

in my dream world, we would have traded for Artest at any price, and we'll make a strong push this offseason to SOMEHOW get Ben Wallace. If the Knicks dump Larry, sign him for more than any other team will be willing to pay him, which won't be much. Iverson can do this. He just needs an owner who cares and a GM who has a clue.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Why trade next year's pick when you could potentially get Greg Oden?


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

i really do not think allen iverson is the problem i think it is chris webber. 

i also think that since allen iverson is a shooter who loves to shoot he needs to play SG instead of point guard


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

CWebb will have to be packaged with Iggy and traded to someone with a team with a lot of $ coming off the books in '08


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

taurus515th said:


> i really do not think allen iverson is the problem i think it is chris webber.
> 
> i also think that since allen iverson is a shooter who loves to shoot he needs to play SG instead of point guard


 no hes better at PG at this point in his career


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> CWebb will have to be packaged with Iggy and traded to someone with a team with a lot of $ coming off the books in '08



Thats kinda like cutting off your head to prevent headaches


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> no hes better at PG at this point in his career


I still don't understand why people continue to say "He's better suited at the 2" when his two best seasons statistically have been at the 1.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

The Effin One said:


> I still don't understand why people continue to say "He's better suited at the 2" when his two best seasons statistically have been at the 1.


I don't really have a preference but just for academic purposes the team has done best when he was at the 2 along side E.Snow.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

say wa?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> I don't really have a preference but just for academic purposes the team has done best when he was at the 2 along side E.Snow.


 and take into account the "Team" that was around them. Eric snow did not run those teams


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> and take into account the "Team" that was around them. Eric snow did not run those teams


The team was better, no doubt about it. But Eric Snow had some say in controlling the tempo, not total control, and he defended the other teams most potent guard. If we are taking a poll than I'm in for A.I. at 2. AI has never lead a successful team at the point but I'll agree that he hasn't had the talent either. It's kind of a moot point until they put some talent around him anyway. For the people that imply the team is better b/c his stats are better, thats nonsense. Of course his stats are going to be better because he has the ball more often. Doesn't mean the team is better.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> The team was better, no doubt about it. But Eric Snow had some say in controlling the tempo, not total control, and he defended the other teams most potent guard. If we are taking a poll than I'm in for A.I. at 2. AI has never lead a successful team at the point but I'll agree that he hasn't had the talent either. It's kind of a moot point until they put some talent around him anyway. For the people that imply the team is better b/c his stats are better, thats nonsense. Of course his stats are going to be better because he has the ball more often. Doesn't mean the team is better.


 I know myself has never claimed the team is better because his stats are better. That makes no sense at all as you stated but in reference to his stats being better because he has the ball in his hands more doesnt really make much of a difference, as he had the ball just as much. Eric Snow handled some of the duties but I would go even as far as to say that AI dominated the ball that much more


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

im just curious but would yall do this trade 

Andre Iguodala and the #13 for #2 and #16


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

taurus515th said:


> im just curious but would yall do this trade
> 
> Andre Iguodala and the #13 for #2 and #16


I wouldn't, not this draft.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

taurus515th said:


> im just curious but would yall do this trade
> 
> Andre Iguodala and the #13 for #2 and #16


No chance in hell.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

No way.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

The Effin One said:


> yeah this trade is absolutely ridiculous
> 
> toronto has no one else to offer worth value to the team. they could only throw in cap filler that would further screw over our salary cap.
> 
> ...


You are poorly informed. Toronto is under the cap by roughly 14 million. It would not take "matching deals" to technically do a trade like this.

That said. Why would Toronto do it? They are building around a young core. Allen is getting up there.


----------

